# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  -Segelwahl- Oh Gott...nicht schon wieder! ;-)

## doctordom

Hallo Surfgemeinde...

Ich wei ja das dieses Thema schon oft behandelt wurde (und ich habe auch echt schon versucht hier in den Foren eine Antwort fr mich zu finden), doch eine auf meinen Fall bezogene Antwort habe ich einfach nicht gefunden. Also vielleicht knnt ihr mir helfen...(denke ja schon)

Kurze Einleitung:

Ich bin ein wenig irre (na und?), denn ich habe erst vor meinen Grundkurs (Frhjahr 2009) zu machen, bin aber schon dabei mir mein eigenes Material zu kaufen. Einfach weil ich schon vor Jahren machen wollte und es somit dingfest mache (und ich wei das ich am surfen meinen Spa finden werde).

Also...gehen wir mal davon aus das ich ein Beginner mit einem Grundkurs bin...
Krpergre: 172; Gewicht 75Kg; sportlich angehaucht  :Happy: 

Bisher gekauftes Material:

Board: HiFly Free 155 (Mod. 2005)
Mast: North Sails Excellerator 60 430/21cc
Boom: Pro Limit Watermann 162/222 Pro Serie (Mod. 08)

vorlufiger Spot: Northeimer Kiessee (Bft. 3-4)

Zu meinen Fragen:

Welche Segelgre fr mich als Erstsegel???????


Sind folgende Segel fr mich geeignet? (die habe ich in meiner engeren Auswahl)

-Neil Pryde Search 5,4 Mod. 06 (Euro Wave)
-Neil Pryde Search 5,4 Mod. 03 (Euro Wave)
-Neil Pryde Expression 5,7 Mod. 06 (Crossover)
-Neil Pryde Excess 5,9 Mod. 06

Ich wei das kleinere Segel ja fr Anfnger besser sind, wei auch das das Search eine Harte Hand braucht (doch auch bei 3-4 Bft.?)

Ich lese und lese...studiere Berichte und Tests...doch mit dem Segel komme ich einfach nicht weiter...habe da einfach keine Erfahrung...aber ihr habt die!!!

DANKE schon mal im vorraus fr Eure Anregungen, Meinungen u. Empfehlungen...

Gre   Ulf

----------


## Steve-O

Hallo Ulf,
also wenn es unbedingt ein Neil Pryde Segel sein soll, wde ich Dir das Solo empfehlen.
Das Handling ist gerade fr Anfnger einmalig. Es hat aber auch gengend Power um es noch viele Jahre danach in verschiedenen Bedingungen zu fahren.
Aber ein Segel ist auch fr den Anfang definitiv zuwenig. Zwei sollten es schon sein.
Ich wrde Dir zu einem 5,0 und 6,0 raten.
Die Soloreihe hat auch ein Variotop,das heit Du kntest das 5,0 auch mit deinem 430er Mast fahren.
Ist zwar keine Dauerlsung aber fr den Anfang akteptabel.
Mit etwas Glck bekommst Du noch Modelle von 2007 fr schmales.

Gru Steve-O

----------


## doctordom

@ Steve-O

Danke deiner schnellen Antwort!!!

Es muss nicht zwingend Neil Pryde sein, doch haben die von der Tests her doch immer recht
gut abgeschnitten.

Und bei den drei Typen bin ich gelandet, weil laut studien Beginner besser mit etwas strapazierfhigerem Material anfangen sollten. Deswegen ist ja auch ein Wavesegel dabei.
Ich wei ja nicht wie oft und wie hart ich ins Segel fallen werde.  :Happy: 

Klar ist gerade das Solo ein Beginnersegel, doch auch belastbar genug fr einen "Newbe"?
Dummerweise bentigt das 5er Solo einen 400er Mast. Wrde ja gleich bedeuten das ich mir
den auch noch besorgen muss. 

Ich sag ja...die Qual der Wahl...

Gru   Ulf

----------


## doctordom

Uuuuups? Variotop!!! Hatte ich berlesen...Sorry, dann ja evtl. doch kein 400er Mast ntig.
Nur mit der Hrte passt ein 430er Mast wohl nicht ganz. Wei allerdings auch nicht was fr genaue auswirkungen das hat.

Gibt es dazu auch ne Antwort?


Gru   Ulf

----------


## max2air

Hey Ulf,

1. wenn das Pryde fr einen 400er Mast ausgelegt ist wrde ich es auch nur mit einem 400er fahren, sonst wirkt das Segel einfach nur unntig hart und es kann sein dass Ben nicht mehr richtig abgefedert werden.
2. Wenn du wirklich sehr oft nur bei 3-4 Bf surfst, brauchst du auf jeden Fall ein 6er Segel oder etwas greres. Wenn du mehr als 65 Kilo wiegst, wrde ich sogar zu einem 6,5er greifen, denn du willst ja auch mal irgendwann ins Gleiten kommen nehme ich an. Und in den Gren passt auch dein Mast perfekt.

----------


## doctordom

Hallo max2air... (u auch nochmal ein Hallo an alle anderen)  :Happy: 

ja, das Pryde Solo 5,0 ist fr ein 400er Mast ausgelegt. Aber das erscheint mir bei den Windverhltnissen die hier bei mir so im Jahresdurchschnitt herrschen (lt. met. Wetterinstitut 3-4 Bft im Jahresschnitt), eh ein wenig klein. Zumindest meistens.

Aber um noch einmal auf den Punkt zu kommen...wiege 75Kg und werde erst im Frhjahr 2009 meinen ersten Grundkurs machen. Um nun nicht gleich eine vollstndige Segelpalette anzuschaffen (am liebsten wre es mir ja wenn ich erstmal EINS htte...weitere werden ja sicher folgen), mchte ich vorerst nur wissen ob ein Segel fr mich zu gro oder zu klein ist.

Also, welche Segelgre als "Erstsegel"? 

Habe eben schon ein 155er HiFly (Freerider-273cm lang u. 71,5cm breit) und einen 430 SDM-Mast 60% Carbon.

Liebugele eben mit Segeln der Gre  5,4 ; 5,7 u. 5,9 (wobei das 5,4 eben ein Wavesegel ist u. ich nicht wei ob das fr Beginner berhaupt geeignet wre)

Und bitte...keine Einsteiger-Freeridesegel vorschlagen...mgen ja echt gut passen, doch 1. sind sie wirklich rar am Markt u. 2. mchte ich doch lieber ein Segel das "haltbarer" ist. (Danke trotzdem Steve-O fr seine Anmerkung)

Also doch eher in Richtung 6er Segel? Trotz blutiger Anfnger u 75Kg?

verunsicherte Gre ;-)   Ulf

----------


## Wolfman

Hi doctordom,

also wenn du im Grundkurs gut lernst und dann bei 3-4 Bft. surfen willst, wrd ich an deiner Stelle das grte Segel nehmen, das mit deinem Mast noch geht. Wrde heien so bis 6,5 qm.

Zu deinem North Mast wrde ich nicht gerade NP Segel nehmen, ich bezweifle, dass das gut passt von der Biegekurve, siehe http://www.surf-magazin.de/smo/surf_...=3893&nodeid=4. Es mu wohl auch nicht North sein (ich hab selber ein 7,0 Natural - das wre sicher ne Nummer kleiner geeignet, auch stabil genug gebaut); schon mal an ein GUN (Flash 6,3 / Nexus 6,1 / Torro 6,3) gedacht (sehr gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhltnis!)?

Wenn du etwas Stabileres nimmst, hast du meist etwas mehr Gewicht. Ansonsten sind die Crossover-Segel usw. vom Handling her durchaus geeignet. Vielleicht noch schauen, dass das Segel beim Angleiten gut ist, da hast du auf die Dauer mehr Freude dran. Obwohl du dir wahrscheinlich fr diese Windstrke spter noch ein greres Segel zulegen wirst.

Gute Testberichte zu den Segeln, einfach mal schauen: http://www.windsurfing-test.de/

Ob die Gefahr wirklich so gro ist, ins Segel zu fallen, wei ich nicht. Meine Familie und ich haben so noch nie ein Segel geschrottet ...

HL Wolfman

----------


## doctordom

@ Wolfmann

Danke deiner Antwort!

Es scheint ja bisher doch die Meinung zu herrschen das es besser sei auf ein greres Segel zu setzen.

Werd dann auch mal nach Segeln um die 6m ausschau halten. 

Nur das mit den Masten versteh ich nicht so ganz...es gibt natrlich immer eine Mastenpfehlung vom Segelhersteller (z.B. 430/21cc), doch warum sollte dann ein andere Mast, der auch 430/21cc hat und auch eine CC-Biegelinie hat, schlecht zu dem Segel passen? Das leuchtet mir immernoch nicht ein. (und ich habe den Artikel auch gelesen). 
Macht das denn sooooo viel aus wenn die Biegelinie nicht ganz dem empfolenen Mast entspricht?
Ich meine, bemerke ich das berhaupt?

Uuuuu, ich habe Testberichte gelesen ohne Ende...und die von dir aufgefhrte Seite kenne ich auch...und smtliche Surf-Tests ber Segel, Masten, Boards usw... im Grunde verwirrt diese Menge nur...

Aber schon mal gut zu wissen das nun bei den greren Segeln schaue...DANKE scho mal dafr (an alle die hier geschrieben haben)

Gre   Ulf

----------


## Wolfman

Hallo Ulf,

die Segelgre ergibt sich einfach aus deiner Windstrke-Angabe von 3-4 an deinem Homespot. Mit 5 oder 5,5 qm wirst du damit einfach nicht auf Touren kommen und wenig Spass haben. Und zu wenig Druck im Segel erleichtert das Lernen nicht (da kann man Fehler machen wie das Segel zu berziehen und so). Wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass du den Grundkurs dann erfolgreich hinter dir hast und auch etwas Ehrgeiz entwickelst.

Ob du eine falsche Biegelinie merkst oder nicht, hngt davon ab, wie genau du hinschaust und "hinfhlst"(und natrlich davon, wie stark die "Abweichungen" sind). Es kann sein, dass das Segel Falten hat; das fhrt zu hherem Verschlei an dieser Stelle und zu etwas weniger Performance (wobei die Performance am Anfang nicht das ist, was dir grere Probleme machen wird). Es kann auch sein, dass einzelne Latten beim Umschlagen am Mast scheuern --> hherer Verschlei, weniger handlich. Es kann auch sein, dass Windben weniger gut "abgefedert" werden --> schlechteres Handling.
Insgesamt werden die Segeleigenschaften (Geschwindigkeit, Handling usw.) schlechter und der Verschlei steigt, wenn Segel und Mast nicht zusammenpassen. Ob das fr einen Fast-Anfnger wirklich viel ausmacht, kann man sicher diskutieren. Wenn du aber dein Segel nach guten Tests auswhlst, macht die richtige Kombination sicher Sinn. Denn das "gute" Segel mit dem falschen Mast kann leicht schlechter funktionieren als ein "mittelmiges" Segel mit passendem Mast.
In diesem und anderen Foren kannst du immer mal wieder lesen, dass jemand nicht zurecht kommt mit bestimmten Kombinationen (z.B. hab ich vor kurzem wo gelesen, ein Gaastra Segel und ein NP Mast passten gar nicht - und umgekehrt wird wohl auch ein Schuh draus).
Nachdem du noch die Auswahl hast, wrde ich schon auch darauf schauen.


HL Wolfman

----------


## doctordom

@ Wolfmann

Denke mal schon das ich den Grundkurs mit Erfolg hinter mich bringen werde...und den Ehrgeiz hab ich ja jetzt schon entwickelt...lese ja nicht umsonst wie bld smtliche Tests um mglichst wenig Lehrgeld zu zahlen... :Happy: 

Tendenz Segel geht nun auch ganz klar in Richtung 6m.

OK, das mit der hheren Beanspruchung des Segels bei einer falschen Biegekurve leuchtet mir ein.
Habe nur eben schon einen North Xcellerator 60 430/21cc. (kenne nur leider nicht die Biegekurve dazu)
Knnte mir ja nun ein Segel (nun doch das NP Excess 5,9?) zulegen und mal von einen Fachmann aufriggen lassen. Denke der kann dann auch gut beurteilen ob der Mast (zumindest von der Trimmung her) dazu passt. Oder ich verkaufe den Northmast gleich wieder und hole mir den entsprechenden Mast zu dem dazugehrigen Segel.

Wie habt ihr das denn gemacht? Ein Segel ausgesucht und dann erst den Mast dazu? Oder umgekehrt? (spielt ja eigentlich keine Rolle) ;-)

Und kauft ihr danach nur Segel die zu dem Masten passen? Also im Grunde Herstellergebunden? (da die meisten Segelhersteller ja auch ihre eigenen Masten haben)


Gre   Ulf

----------


## Wolfman

Hallo Ulf,

ich hab nix gegen NP (hab zwar keine Segel und Masten von denen - zu teuer, aber anderes Zubehr). Aber warum mu es unbedingt ein NP sein? Ok, die Tests sind oft ganz gut, das gilt aber fr andere auch. Und das Preis-Leistungs-Verhltnis ist bei anderen deutlich besser. Und zu deinem North Mast (drfte eine "mittlere" Biegekurve im Top haben, siehe die North-Masten im Testlink oben) drften viele Segel passen, nur eben nicht unbedingt die extrem mit Flex-Top ausgestatteten NP.

Wenn du das Segel aufriggen kannst, bevor du es kaufst, ist das sicher ein Vorteil. Allerdings ist es nicht gesagt, dass du gleich erkennst, ob es passt oder nicht. Auch wenn es keine Falten hat, kann es vom gesamten Handling trotzdem nicht passen (gerade wenn das Segel einen Flex-Top-Masten braucht: dann stimmt das Verhalten bei Ben evtl. nicht usw.). Bei Segeln ohne Cambern ist der Trimm eigentlich erst wirklich zu beurteilen, wenn Wind im Segel steht, weil es erst dann sein Profil zeigt.

Ich hab mir zwei von meinen 5 Segeln gleich mit dem passenden Mast von GUN gekauft. Ein weiteres Segel mit Mast bei einem Hndler, der mir sagte, das passe (war dann auch so - kann man sich aber nicht immer darauf verlassen, ist Vertrauenssache). Das North-Segel fahre ich mit dem GUN-Mast des einen GUN-Segels. Htte das nicht gepasst, htte ich dem Mast mit verkauft, wenn ich nchstes Frhjahr das GUN-Segel verkaufe (das ist ein prima Segel, passt aber nicht mehr in meine Palette, deshalb der Tausch zum North), und htte mir nen North Mast geholt (bekommt man oft recht gnstig gebraucht). Das letzte Segel schlielich hab ich kurz vor einem Urlaub gekauft (Sailloft Traction) und einen North Mast dazu, da hab ich mich etwas auf mein Glck verlassen und es passt auch ganz gut. Drften beide auch ne "mittlere" Biegekurve haben.

Ich wrde an deiner Stelle kein NP und kein lteres Gaastra Segel (teils sehr hart im Top) fr deinen Mast nehmen. Die anderen Firmen drften zwischen diesen Extremen liegen und knnten von daher eher passen.

HL Wolfman

----------


## jogi1111

> Ich bin ein wenig irre (na und?), denn ich habe erst vor meinen Grundkurs (Frhjahr 2009) zu machen, bin aber schon dabei mir mein eigenes Material zu kaufen.



Hallo Ulf,

irre ist das nicht, denn jetzt bekommst Du so Manches gnstiger, als am Anfang der Saison !





> Board: HiFly Free 155 (Mod. 2005)
> Mast: North Sails Excellerator 60 430/21cc
> Boom: Pro Limit Watermann 162/222 Pro Serie (Mod. 08)



Ist doch schon mal gar nicht verkehrt; das passt schon !





> Welche Segelgre fr mich als Erstsegel???????



Du hast das schon richtig herausgelesen: ein Anfnger sollte ein nicht zuuu grosses Segel whlen. 

Ich habe ungefhr Dein Gewicht und fahre bei 3-4 Bft. ein 9.0er Segel. Also das ist prinzipiell auch fr unser Gewicht durchaus bequem machbar, aber natrlich *nicht gerade frderlich*, um damit zu beginnen/zu lernen.

Andererseits ist ein zu kleines Segel auch nicht empfehlenswert, weil Du zu wenig lernst, mit dem Segeldruck zu arbeiten. Und der Frust kommt sptestens dann, wenn der Sprung ins Gleiten nicht klappen will. Grere Segel sind nur geringfgig schwerer aus dem Wasser zu ziehen: ob 5.5qm oder 6,5qm - das macht nicht so viel aus. Das grssere Segel zieht in Fahrt bei gleichem Wind natrlich schon mehr, aber damit bist Du gezwungen, es korrekt an den Wind zu stellen. Ein greres Segel (mit lngerem Gabelbaum) hat aber auch weitere Vorteile: es ist leichter, den korrekter Anstellwinkel zu finden und es ist bequemer bei wenig Wind, weil Du ein greres Gegengewicht hast, was Dir Stabilitt verleiht.





> Sind folgende Segel fr mich geeignet? 
> -Neil Pryde Search 5,4 Mod. 06 (Euro Wave)
> -Neil Pryde Search 5,4 Mod. 03 (Euro Wave)
> -Neil Pryde Expression 5,7 Mod. 06 (Crossover)
> -Neil Pryde Excess 5,9 Mod. 06



Zunchst: ein Wavesegel *brauchst* Du nicht. Auf einem Binnensee habe ich z.B. bisher nur ein einziges (Wave)Segel geschrottet, weil ich bei ber 50 km/h einen sehr unglcklichen Schleudersturz hingelegt habe. Das lag zum einen an der hohen Geschwindigkeit, hauptschlich aber an dem Alter des Segels: war schon gut gebraucht und 7 Jahre alt ! Als Anfnger habe ich nie ein Segel geschrottet. Wenn man da mal in Richtung Segel fllt, sttzt man sich am Gabelbaum ab, und wenn man rckwrts reinfllt, dann liegt man unter dem Segel - und dem Segel ist es egal. Schleuderstrze, wenn Du dann mal soweit bist, gehen meist am Segel vorbei und auch ein "normales" Segel hlt es aus, wenn man mal unglcklich drauffllt. Schden am Material sind in unserer Gewichtsklasse auch nicht so das Problem  :Wink:  Und bis Du zum Speedsurfen kommst, wo Schleuderstrze eine andere Qualitt bekommen, hast Du lngst ein anderes Segel. 

ABER: Ein Wave-Segel hat i.a. ein besseres Off-Verhalten als andere Segel, d.h. das Segel wird fast oder gnzlich vortriebslos, wenn es aufgefiert wird. Dieses Verhalten ist sicher *vorteilhaft*, wenn ein Anfnger unterwegs ist. Erkauft wird dies i.a. mit einem etwas hheren Segelgewicht eines Wave-Segels.

Zur Segelgre wrde ich an Deiner Stelle ein Segel zwischen 6.0 und 6,5qm whlen; camberlos, weil es am Anfang besser ist, ein loseres Profil zu fahren, was Dir noch ein wenig Rckmeldung bezglich der Anstellung an den Wind gibt.

Bezglich der Segelwahl wrde ich zu einem eher bauchigen Schnitt raten, weil der Anstellwinkel unkritischer ist und es mehr Vortrieb bringt. Also keine Angst vor vortriebsstarken Segeln.

Bevor Du weitere Segel kaufst, muss Du erst einmal herausfinden, bei welchem Wind Du zuknftig fters surfen willst. Geht's in die Richtung 5...6 Bft, dann kommt vielleicht ein 5,3er Segel dazu, bleibt's weiter bei 3...4 Bft, aber doch bitte schneller, dann geht kein Weg am greren Segel mit z.B. 7,5qm vorbei.

Zur "_Mastproblematik_" und wrde ich mir jetzt nicht zu groe Gedanken machen. Zum einen hat der North Mast (wenn ich nicht irre) keine Biegekurve, die am Rande des Bereiches liegt, zum anderen ist der Mast recht kurz, wo Biegelinienverlufe nicht sooo groe Auswirkungen haben und ausserdem machst Du vermutlich genug Fehler beim Trimmen, so dass ein nicht ganz 100%ig passender Mast sicher das kleinste Problem wre.


Gru  Jogi
_______________
Es wurde schon alles gesagt, nur noch nicht von allen. (Karl Valentin)

----------


## doctordom

Hallo Wolfman,

Es muss ja nicht zwingend ein NP sein. Das hab ich mir nur mal so rausgesucht und weil ich eben ein Excess 5,9 (Mod. 06) fr recht wenig Geld erwerben kann. Binn aber wie gesagt nicht auf NP festgelegt.

Kann das Segel allerdings nicht vor dem Kauf aufriggen...eben erst wenn es schon mir gehrt. Htte dann aber noch Zeit genug mich evtl um einen anderen Masten zu kmmern. (die nchtes Saison ist ja noch soooooo weit weg) :-(

Ja, hatte gesehen das gerade die NP-Masten im Top besonders "weich" sind. Von daher wirst du schon Recht haben das mein North Xcellerator nicht wirklich gut zu einem NP-Segel passt.

Obwohl ich natrlich nicht wei ob sich die Biegekurve mittlerweile bei North gendert hat, da mein Typ da ja nicht aufgefhrt ist. Da aber die lteren Masten wohl eher hrter waren als die aktuellen, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass der Xcellerator eher zu her hrteren Fraktion gehrt. Dummerweise sind in dem Masttest ja keine 430er aufgefhrt, doch bei den 400er und 460er sind die NP-Masten ja besonders flexibel. Wird dann bei den 430ern wohl nicht anders sein.

Ach ja, das beste wird es sein das ich mal schaue was fr ein Segel zu meinem Mast passt...also wieder ne menge studieren... :Happy: 


Gre   Ulf

----------


## doctordom

Hey jogi1111,

hab deinen Tex ja vllig bersehen!! Danke deiner Besttigung das ich nicht alles falsch gemacht habe. Bei so einem Wirrwar mit den Segel- u. Masttypen kann das ja schnell passieren.

Ok, ein Wave hab ich auch schon gestrichen...ein 5,4er u 5,7er auch...evtl eben das 5,9er...schaue aber gerade noch bei Segeln die ne Nummer grer sind. So 6,2er oder so...Camberlos sowieso... :Happy: 
Grer und kleiner kommen auch noch...100 pro!  :Happy: 

Ist ja mal eine beruhigende Antwort mit der Biegekurve. Und "n", die Biegekurve liegt beim Northmast gut im mittel.

Oki...wird ein Segel zwischen 6-6,5m...das mit dem Mast sehe ich dann.  :Happy: 

Dank euch allen!!!

(und wenn es noch weitere Anmerkungen, Meinungen, Erfahrungen gibt...dann bitte schreiben...lese gerne hier)

Gre   Ulf

----------


## latte

hallo,
habe anfangs auch viel probiert und kann dir empfehlen ein Segel bis 6,4 qm zu kaufen, und darunter ein ca 5,3qm. damit deckst du am Anfang fast jeden Windbereich ab bei gutem Handling. Es wird aber leider bei 3bft nicht reichen. Da brauchst du schon was greres als 6,4. Deshalb geh lieber erst ab 4bft fahren.
Beachte auch dass der Mast sowohl in das 6,4er als auch in das 5,3er passt, dann hast du nmlich Material und damit Kosten gespart. Die meisten Segel der beiden Gren gehen auf einen 430er wie du ihn ja schon hast. Brauchst halt eventuell  eine gr0e Verlngerung bis 450mm. Als Segel nimm am besten ein Freemovesegel, das hat ein super Handling und ist leicht.
Mit nur einem Segel wirst du zu schnell an deine Grenzen kommen, also zwei sind Minimum.
Die Masthrte ist fr beide Segel dieser Gre super. Brauchst dir keine Gedanken zu machen dass der Mast in deinen Segeln nicht funzen soll. Bin schon smtliche Masttypen zu verschiedenen Marken gefahren und konnte noch nie irgendwelche "gravierenden" Unterschiede feststellen, auer mit Skinny.
Hoffe dir ein wenig geholfen zu haben.
gru die Latte

----------


## Wolfman

Hallo Ulf, hallo allerseits,

selbst mit einem 6,4er Segel (und das drfte das grte sein fr den 430er Mast) und 4 Bft. wirds wohl kaum frs Gleiten reichen, da mte mindestens ein recht flotter 4er her. Aber nach dem Grundkurs ist auch viel manvrieren im Dmpeln angesagt. 
Ein 5,3er wre dazu sicher eine gute Ergnzung (das war auch meine Kombi in den 90ern und frhen 00ern - aber am Meer!). Aber das brauchst du erst ab 5 Bft. aufwrts. Kommt also drauf an, ob es die fter Mal an deinem See hat. 

Wenn nicht, wre nach einiger bung als zweites ein greres Segel sinnvoll, um auch bei wenig Wind mehr machen zu knnen und bei 3-4 Bft. ins Gleiten zu kommen. Diese nchste Gre wre dann zwischen 7,5 und 8,0 qm - das heit aber mindestens lngerer Mast, evtl. auch lngerer Boom. Was das Gleiten angeht, nur zum Vergleich: ich hab auch 75 kg und ein neues 130-l-Board und ein lteres 149-l-Board. Mit beiden brauche ich zum Gleiten mit meinem 8,5er Frhgleitsegel gute 3 Bft., mit dem 7,0er 4 Bft..

Ein Wavesegel hat - abgesehen vom etwas hheren Gewicht - sicher hervorragende Handlingeigenschaften. Meist bietet es aber etwas weniger Performance, gleitet also auch spter an. Freemove-, Crossover- und handlingorientierte Freeride-Segel wrde ich als Kompromiss bevorzugen, jedenfalls ohne Camber auch wegen des Handlings.

Das Problem mit Masten und Segeln ist nicht die Masthrte, sondern unterschiedliche Biegekurven der Masten. Und viele Kombinationen passen auch, wenn man beim Kauf nicht darauf geachtet hat, dann oft durch Zufall. Manche Kombinationen aber eben nicht so, die sollte man dann wenn mglich vermeiden. Ich wei ja nicht, Latte, ob du auch schon mal die Kombination Gaastra/NP hattest - ich wrde die tunlichst vermeiden. Auch Fehler beim Trimmen (die vorkommen, aber auch vermieden werden knnen) sehe ich nicht als Argument gegen eine passende Auswahl - immer im Rahmen des Mglichen. Wenn ich im Urlaub grad nur ein NP Segel und einen North Mast htte und es wr super Wind, wrd ich trotzdem rausgehen (und sehen, was passiert). Aber kaufen wrd ich mir das so nicht (wenns nicht gerade das SuperMegaHyperSonderangebot wr - aber ich glaub, das knnte mir gar nicht gnstig genug sein).

HL Wolfman

----------


## doctordom

Hallo latte, Hallo Wolfman...Hallo an alle...

Danke Euch fr die weiteren Anregungen u Meinungen. Echt!

Werde auch erstmal mit einem 6er oder so beginnen. Ein kleineres und ein greres werden
dann wohl schnell folgen.

Werde hier auch keine Ratschlge unbeobachtet lassen. Sind schon alle sehr hilfreich fr mich.

Stelle mich auch schon darauf ein, das ein 6,4er nicht die obere Fahnenstange fr mich sein wird.
Da geht die Meinung hier ja ganz klar auf Segel von der gre 7,5 oder mehr.

Mit dem Mast werde ich jetzt erst einmal meinen vorhandenen North Xcellerator testen. Schauen ob er zu meinem Segel passt. Denke das ist besser als gleich wieder einen anderen zu kaufen. Sollte er tatschlich nicht mit meinem Segel harmonieren, werd ich wohl in den sauren Apfel beissen und mir einen anderen kaufen.

Habe da nur noch einmal eine Frage zu der Verlngerung:

Ist es OK wenn ich mir gleich eine 48er Verlngerung kaufe, ohne die Lnge bei den kleineren Segeln zu bentigen?
Oder ist es besser zwei Verlngerungen zu benutzen? z.B. eine 34er und eine 48er?


Gre   Ulf

----------


## Wolfman

Hi Ulf,

nach meiner Erfahrung kannst du auch die lange Verlngerung nehmen, wenn du nur wenig davon brauchst. Es macht nichts, wenn viel davon im Mast verschwindet. Der ist im unteren Bereich nicht so stark gebogen, dass die Verlngerung das nicht mitmachen wrde. Fr das 6+-Segel brauchst du eh eine lngere Verlngerung. So lange du nur einen Mast hast, nimm die ruhig auch fr ein zweites - kleineres - Segel.
Wenn ein greres Segel mit lngerem Mast dazu kommt, mut du eh berlegen, ob du dann auch ne zweite Gabel, Verlngerung usw. dazu willst, damit du beide aufgeriggt lassen kannst (mach ich immer so, weil die Umbauerei nervt und Zeit kostet - und meine Familie und ich sowieso bei etwa gleichem Wind unterschiedliche Segel braucht).

HL Wolfman

----------


## doctordom

Hi Wolfmann,

Danke der schnellen Antwort!

Werd dann mal nach ner 48er-Verlngerung ausschau halten. Hatte eben genau die Befrchtung das eine lang eingeschobene Verlngerung verbiegen kann. Hatte das mal gelesen.

Werde eh nicht allzulange ohne ein 460er-Mast auskommen.

Ob ich eine 2te Gabel brauch wei ich noch nicht. Meine ist 166-222cm
Und vorerst werd ich auch kein 2tes Segel gleichzeitig aufriggen mssen.


Gre   Ulf

----------

